# Horses stolen, what should i do?



## ShirtHotTeez (Sep 23, 2014)

You will get better suggestions than mine. 

But first off I would try and speak to the ex-girlfriend and tell her she has the two horses in question and if they are returned that will be the end of it. Otherwise, tell her, she will be reported to the police and you will be getting legal advice as to what steps you can take. Keep it short, as unemotional as possible, repeat it, and try not let her start a slanging match. Hopefully, the threat of legal backlash will make her think twice and just return them. If its obvious she is not having it, get the legal advice asap.

Perhaps contact the nearest sales yards with descriptions in case they are sent there. Keep an eye on Craigslist as well.

Sorry I can't be more help.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

I suspect there's nothing in writing about the money for the broodmares? If there's no written contract....tell him to consider it a lesson and not to do it again. If the 2 horses are his, and he's got anything to back that claim up, then he can file a theft report. Things that prove ownership: Bills of sale, registration papers showing him as owner, vet bills for those 2 horses (addressed to him), Coggins and Health papers with his name in the owner's boxes. Failing that? He said, she said, it's not going to be taken as a theft but a civil matter. If that's the case, then talking to her and getting her to give him back his horses is the best way to approach it. If she won't, then if he has money he can get an attorney involved. If not.....he's between a rock and a hard place.


----------



## Reiningcatsanddogs (Oct 9, 2014)

I take it the relationship is kaput at this point.

Stealing a horse is grand theft under California law. This statute came into effect January 1, 1997 and was amended in 2008.

Here is what I would do

File a police report immediately and be prepared to show proof of ownership. The reason I say this is that if you want the horses back, you need to make sure that this is seen as a crime and not a domestic dispute. You may even be able to get a restraining order that prohibits her from being able to sell those two horses...that would be for a lawyer (which I am not) to figure out. 

Lots of emotion driven back and forth arguing between the parties will only add fuel to the fire if this ends up in court. He said/she said. The officer assigned to your case can be a powerful witness and a lot of help if your friend can keep his cool and work WITH the officer and keep his focus on the return of the horses and avoid looking like he is trying to get "payback" at her. 

Keep records of every correspondence. In addition to preserving texts and e-mails, *buy a bound journal note book*, not the spiral type, the string bound type where if pages are torn out, you can tell. 

This is where you keep a hand written record of things you have done to try and get the horses back, phone calls, records of encounters with the girlfriend, what the authorities tell you to do etc. keep the records factual and keep any added emotion out of it. This is usually admissible as evidence in court. Date, place and time of each event. Do not tear any pages out of the note book!

This is where I would start and maybe upon realizing that theft of the horses is indeed a crime, she will simply return the horses as a "mistake" and that will be the end of it.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Good comments so far. I would like to add, I think the matter is dealt with separately and in two parts: 1) the theft of the two horses and 2) the breeding program agreement. Handling it this way should leave no doubt as to the theft as a criminal matter thus becoming relatively easy to get police support and quick action for the case. I think if you lump the two matters together it really muddies the water and looks much more like a civil issue which may drag out for months.

Btw, if there are photos available of the owner with the horses include those as proof of ownership as well -- every little bit will help. Don't delay reporting this to the police (as unpleasant as that is) as that is the logical thing to do for a person who really has something stolen from him.

Best of luck.


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Sometimes it's just worth it to go to an attorney and have them write a stern, non-emotional letter (using their letterhead of course!) demanding the return of the 2 horses that really were his. A threat of future prosecution helps too.


The two that were his are the only ones that really matter, I'm sure this girl is going to find herself overwhelmed by here ambitions and going under financially any way. 


I was forced to do this once and it only cost me $75.00. The matter was immediately settled.


----------

